# Red Crystal Shrimp



## Madam Macaw

I am looking at getting my son some red crystal shrimp for his 20 gallon tank. How many can I get? What if I decide to get kuhli loaches or dwarf corys - are they compatible or should I just decide on one or the other?


----------



## jones57742

MM:

I am not answering your question but only providing experience.

Your signature does not indicate that you have experience with shrimp.

These are high $ shrimp even for C grade and at least, for me, were difficult to raise in that all died. (Please note that I had no experience with shrimp when I "launched into this").

The next time I try shrimp the trial will be with cherry shrimp.

TR


----------



## Guest

I agree with Jones. I do think you are more than capable of raising shrimp, but I think it would be best if you started with something hardier. Crystal Reds, like Jones stated, are pretty sensitive shrimp. Red Cherries would be best IMO.

The would definitely be fine with Dwarf Cories, not sure about Kuhlis. If I had to guess, I'd say Kuhlis won't eat shrimp, but not sure about shrimplets.


----------



## Madam Macaw

What is the difference between the two shrimp? Exactly why are they harder to raise? I will go look at the cherry shrimp. Thanks for the info.


----------



## NatBarry

Ghost shrimp are nice but they only live 6-8 months.


----------



## Guest

Crystal Red Shrimp have white on them. There are many grades of these shrimp and the higher the grade, the more white they have on them and the more expensive they are. I believe S or SS grade may be the highest, then its A, B and C. I am not certain on that though, but here is an auction for 10 of them on Aquabid (S/SS grade) for $99. Thats like $10 each.....insane! They have a lot of white on them though. They are hard to raise because they are so sensitive to water quality. The slightest change in water quality (be it ammonia, nitrite, too high of nitrates, pH swing, KH swing......etc...) and they may die.

Red Cherry Shrimp are much hardier. They don't like high nitrates or swings in pH, but they can withstand a little ammonia in the water or slightly raised nitrates. They are hardier than the Crystals, don't cost nearly as much, and will breed in almost any tank. These would be a much better option IMO, but you are free to get what you wish, of course.  Atleast we warned you. 


Here is another article about CRS: http://www.planetinverts.com/Crystal%20Red%20Shrimp.html

And the Cherries (RCS): http://www.planetinverts.com/Red%20Cherry%20Shrimp.html


----------



## Madam Macaw

Actually, what he liked (and me too) was the red color - thinking it will look fantastic against the dark substrate. So, the cherries look perfect and sound it too. I will go read more on them now. Thanks! That is exactly why I wanted to post here.


----------



## LGHT

If your going to keep CRS I would suggest getting a 10 gallon dedicated tank or get rid of the coreys and loaches as they will both eat shrimp. Maybe not a first and maybe it's just putting them into their mouth but either way at $10+ a shrimp it's not worth the risk. As far as how many you can keep I have well over 100 in my 10 gallon so as many as you can afford. Although they are not as hardy I have sold shrimp to several and they have been able to keep them alive with a bit of prep first. Not sure where you located, but I usually let the person pick out 1-2 first and if they do ok they come back and buy several more. So if your in Southern Cali and need to try a couple low grades out before making the leap let me know!


----------



## Madam Macaw

LGHT said:


> If your going to keep CRS I would suggest getting a 10 gallon dedicated tank or get rid of the coreys and loaches as they will both eat shrimp. Maybe not a first and maybe it's just putting them into their mouth but either way at $10+ a shrimp it's not worth the risk. As far as how many you can keep I have well over 100 in my 10 gallon so as many as you can afford. Although they are not as hardy I have sold shrimp to several and they have been able to keep them alive with a bit of prep first. Not sure where you located, but I usually let the person pick out 1-2 first and if they do ok they come back and buy several more. So if your in Southern Cali and need to try a couple low grades out before making the leap let me know!


We are actually in Maryland - so that is a bit (just a smidge) too far. We ended up getting 9 cherry shrimp for his 20 gallon tank. There are no cories or loaches in there. They are good at hiding though and we only see one or two at any given time. This weekend, we plan on redoing the tank a bit and adding some smaller pieces of wood. I hope to position them in a way that you can see into the "cave" like parts so he can see them even when they are hiding.


----------



## Guest

Great! Cherries are awesome shrimp and I bet your son will love seeing little baby shrimp in the future.  It's really exciting (and I'm 22 years old).


----------



## Madam Macaw

He loves looking at them! When he can find them. 

I am 35 *cough*cough* and I look forward to sitting in front of the tanks each night. I even marvelled at seeing the start of a "sword" on one of my little frys last night. So excited.


----------



## CaysE

I love the little guys... I'm hoping my water specs are good enough, but it's heavily planted so I'm not too worried. I kept about a third of the tank heavily overgrown with Java Moss and Corkscrew Val so the shrimp have a place where they're not bothered by the fish.


----------

